# Dirty Sanchez



## MeleKalikimaka (Jul 7, 2008)

just incase you dont know them

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_Sanchez_(TV_series)

"_*Dirty Sanchez*_ is a TV and film series of a group of four professional skateboarders, Matthew Pritchard, Lee Dainton, Michael Locke aka _Pancho_ and Dan Joyce, who perform various dangerous, crude, ridiculous, and self-injuring stunts and pranks for entertainment. It is known as _Sanchez Boys_ and _Team Sanchez_ in the U.S. because of the original title's sexual reference."


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 8, 2008)

soooooo....kinda like jackass? (which i guess goes back to the series of 'big brother' videos called simply "SH*T") only worse? i gotta check it out...lol

nice shot though...lol


----------



## MeleKalikimaka (Jul 8, 2008)

oh they did, but i assure you they blow jackass out of the water... they are seriously sick


----------

